# isolated natural areas



## liza_51 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi!

I am coming to Portugal in May to buy a piece of land for off-grid living. I would like the land to be located in a truly remote, isolated area, with preserved nature. I guess Natural parks are such (?). I would appreciate your advice about this matter and info if there are any other particular parts of Portugal that make you feel like being in the middle of nowhere.

Thank you for your suggestions and help!

Spela


----------



## Pablo91 (Jan 30, 2013)

It has many points within Portugal, it is important to set your budget and what the size of the property you want, for example in the south the properties are larger and smaller in the north. In natural parks for all I know may have more restrictions both in construction and plantation crops.

Regards


----------



## liza_51 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi,

thanks for your advice. My budget is around 40.000 euros, plot size minimum 8.000m2 (up to 40.000), and of course all-year water source for drinking. I am thinking about central and northern Portugal. So far all of the properties that looked promising in the first place turned out to be located in rural area but not so much away from other houses/villages and farming fields. I got an impression that in Portugal there are no big unpopulated or very very scarcely populated areas. Therefore I am a bit afraid of not being able to find what I am looking for.... 
In any case, I will make a trip with my car and hope for the best.

Thank you.
Regards,
Spela


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

.: Casas, apartamentos ou moradias, para comprar ou vender casa, contacte-nos! :. for a possible result .. use the drop down boxes and select 'land' and your budget / area


----------



## Pablo91 (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes these areas there are some things to look for, but I do not know how isolated you need, since due to desertification in some regions (mine included) certain regions especially further from the city, are getting something deserted. What kind of culture you want to have? If you want to have a look for my region search for Cernache do Bonjardim.


----------

